# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  هنگام ثبت نام درردیف 25اقلیت های دینی وردیف 30اتباع غیرایرانی گزینه هیچ کداموزدم

## Adamkhob

من توکنکور98 ثبت نام کردم هنگام ثبت نام درردیف 25اقلیت های دینی وردیف 30اتباع غیرایرانی گزینه هیچ کداموزدم زدم والان متوجه شدم اصلانباید اینارو پرمیکردم.الان باید چیکارکنم باید حضوری برم سازمان سنجش یا بایدتوسایت سنجش درخواست بدم نوروخدا کمک کید

----------


## -AMiN-

*اون قسمت هایی که میگی رو عکس یا اسکرین شات بگیر بفرست خصوصیم
من تا جایی که میدونم وقتی گزینه هیچکدام وجود داره نمیشه اون قسمت رو خالی گذاشت بالاخره یه جواب داره 
نمیدونم منظورت چیه؟
اصلا اینو کجا گفته باید خالی بزارید؟*

----------


## -AMiN-

*یه جمع بندی بکنم 
وقتی گزینه هیچکدام وجود داره یعنی شما نمیتونی اون بند رو خالی بزاری ! و حتما حداقل یه گزینه باید پر بشه ..
 ولی تو فرم پیش نویس ثبت نام اون بند های شما اصلا گزینه هیچکدام وجود نداره... اگه موقع ثبت نام بوده مشکلی نیست شما زدی هیچکدام... مگه اینکه قسمت اتباع خارجه سایر کشور هارو زده باشی 
در اخرم بگم اگه هیچکدام زدی نباید مشکلی پیش بیاد بیخود به خودت استرس نده*

----------


## Adamkhob

توفرم پیش نویس وجود نداره ولی وقتی ثبت نام اینترنتی میکنی گزینه هیچ کدام هست

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Adamkhob


توفرم پیش نویس وجود نداره ولی وقتی ثبت نام اینترنتی میکنی گزینه هیچ کدام هست


خب کجا نوشته هیچکدام نباید بزنی ؟  اصلا معنی نداره این حرف وقتی هیچکدام هست باید اونم خالی بزاری*

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

توروخدا کمکم کمید

----------


## unscramble

من هم مشکل تورو دارم ولی وقتی اونا رو خالی میزاشتم مرحله بعد نمی رفت

----------


## Adamkhob

> من هم مشکل تورو دارم ولی وقتی اونا رو خالی میزاشتم مرحله بعد نمی رفت


موقع ویرایشم هر کاری می کردم تیک هیچ کدام درست نمیشد وبرداشته نمیشد

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Adamkhob

کسی نیست کمکم کنه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MehranWilson

داداش شما اگه تهران هستی که بهتره بری سازمان سنجش 
اگه نیستی هم که توی سایت یه ثبت نام انجام بده بعدش توی پیامت این چیزایی که اینجا ذکر رو بگو حتما درستش میکنن یا یه جوابی بهت میدن
دیگه باهات دشمن که نیستن نزارن کنکور بدی که  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bbehzad

گرچه هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد.ولی خرداد باز ویرایش میزارن.نگران نباش.خرداد درستش کن.گرچه هیچ ایرادی نداره.زیاد به ثبت نام گیر ندید مهم اسم فامیلتون و رشته امتحانی و حوزه و سهمیه و زبان امتحانیه.

----------


## bbehzad

بعدشم تو نه اقلیت دینی هستی نه اتباع درست زدی دیگه.

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

کمک

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

up :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Adamkhob

up :Yahoo (17):

----------

